# EV License Plate Holder



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

I seem to remember seeing an EV License Plate Holder available somewhere. But for the life of me, I cannot find it. Does anyone know of a vendor that carries them? I love to brag, and my car is not obviously an EV to the naked eye.

After almost a year of back and forth with the California DMV, I finally have my final registration on the car. None of the slow-ups were with the EV conversion, but rather my attempting to keep the original black plates. Now that it's all dealt with, I can't wait to put my purty plates on the car. It's only then that I realize that the old cruddy license plate holder really takes away from the aesthetic. I love worrying about these sorts of problems. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## plug_it (Apr 5, 2010)

What about a custom license plate holder from an outfit like one of these? These were pretty much the first two which turned up in a Google search.

http://www.autoplates.com/

http://www.traffictalk.com/


----------



## Bottomfeeder (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, plug_it. I thought someone sold license plate holders specifically for EVs, but I suppose I can just buy my own custom one.


----------



## vrwl (Nov 3, 2012)

Found a place here http://www.evplates.com


----------

